# woodcock season ?



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

any one when it is or is it set buy the state with waterfoul season dates?


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

Oct. 14 to Nov. 26.
3 bird limit
Enjoyable bird to hunt.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

my britt's flushed 3-4 this spring


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Hooray for dem mudbats. Really helps my confidence to knock down a few timberdoodles after missing 80% of the grouse I shoot at!


----------



## john_michaels72 (Oct 19, 2004)

Steel Mcgoo, I'm the opposite of you. I have trouble hitting the woodcock lol. My grouse ratio is pretty good, probably 1 hit every3 to 4 birds but last year I emptied almost two boxes of shells on woodcock and only came home with three birds  Good luck to everyone on birdhunting this season. [email protected]


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

where would one find good numbers of woodcock in sw ohio?


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

The woodcock are in the stream bottoms and wet (but not to wet) areas. They eat nightcrawlers so thick bottom land that is wet. Sound's like a place a person would rather not go into and that's where you find them. Mainly singles. Up in NW Michigan we were having days of flushing around 50 per day when the migration is timed properly to the hunt, or commonly called dumb luck. Jump 6-10 grouse to boot and it is a good day, reguardless of the bag. yeh I suck. It opens up there today and here I am, but to many leaves yet.


----------

